# Shopsmith 10er Dedicated Lathe



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Recently acquired a Shopsmith 10er, and I have been using it exclusively as a lathe. It is well made in the good old USA back in the 1950's of heavy cast iron. There is a speed changer on it that allows it to reduce to approx. as little as 425 rpm (per specs). On the low range pulley, the speed is variable approx. between 425 and 1600. The high speed pulley is variable between approx. 1850 and 6800. The motor on mine is 3/4 hp although some come with 1/2 hp.

Haven't turned much on it yet. But, I have turned some small bowls, and it seems to perform well. The power seems adequate; but, I do get a little belt slippage when taking deep interior cuts. I think I need new belts regarding the slippage. I also get a vibration *sound* somewhere in the unit when making interior bowl cuts. The vibration *sound* does not appear to affect the quality of the cuts.

In any event, just wondering how many turners on here have used a 10er as a lathe, and your opinions in that regard. Haven't used mine enough yet to form a final opinion. But so far, I'm liking it.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I love mine. .... and a former owner built a custom copying attachment that works very well.
I have a bigger Delta lathe as well but often use the old 10ER out of choice.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a 10er, a 500 in drillpressmode, a510, you might need new spindle bearings, Number of groups supporting the 10er, they're not big money but do work good, sharp tools help.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

I guess there aren't too many of us 10er lathe users here on LJ. 
I appreciate your replies shipswright and Fresch.


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

I've got a 10er that I've dabbled with as a lathe, drill press, shaper and disc sander. I like mine a lot as a lathe. One thing that really helps with the belts is to get raw edge cog style belts. They flex better around the small pulleys and keep more area of the belt in contact which helps keep them from slipping. MKCTools has the Goodyear set to fit the speed changer for $20. They also have lever style tool rest lockdowns that make adjusting the tool rest super easy. That sight also has some very cool DC motor mods with RPM controllers that make for a really nice machine! I've even seen mods to extend the way tubes to make turning really long pieces possible.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks for the reference to the items at MKC, smitdog.


----------

